# how to connect two computers through internet



## gautam20 (Nov 23, 2007)

me & my friend both have internet connection & i want to connect to his computer using my internet connection.

is it possible to use his hard disk & other resources available on his computer to use as they were on my computer.

help me setting up this type of connection .




thanks very much!!!!!!!!!!ray::wave:


----------



## ELMasry (Mar 14, 2007)

So there is no way to do so, only you can access his PC via remote desktop

Do you know how to use it? You need his IP address though


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at UltraVNC


----------



## ELMasry (Mar 14, 2007)

Also you can have a look at this one

This is what I use, and it is free so far.

http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx


----------



## cleopatra (May 19, 2008)

What about VPN connection ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

VPN will work, but it's far more difficult to setup than the simple alternatives presented.


----------



## kruk913 (Nov 28, 2008)

hello 
heyah am new in that server but am looking for help of any one  

am trying to connect two computers together so me and my dad would like to play same game but on differents computers can anyone help me ???

my big computer have windows XP but the laptop have a Windows Vista and am trying to connect them together so we can play the same game on two different computers...

we using the same brodband internet but my big computer is connected to brodband by cable but the laptop is conected by wireles and am wondering if someone can tell me how to connect them together??????

please for help


----------



## krazyko (Nov 12, 2008)

Another free program you can use is logmein. You won't need to know the other person's IP and you can access it from anywhere with internet access.


----------



## kruk913 (Nov 28, 2008)

awwww thanks mate but where i cna get tht program??? if is any chance couldypu send me link with it ??

thanks m8s


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at Hamachi as well.


----------



## kruk913 (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks mate 
do thta program willbe able to connect my two computers together??


----------



## kruk913 (Nov 28, 2008)

got it and dow do you useing thta program?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try reading the documentation from the same site.

Hamachi Getting Started Guide

Hamachi User Manual


----------



## kruk913 (Nov 28, 2008)

aw thanks m8 i got it i think lol so if is any problems i will ask if thta ok ???


----------



## kruk913 (Nov 28, 2008)

hi m8 can you tell me something i done everything and i have connected my computers but when am presing on my computer on my other computer name is coming up black page and is serhing something but always coming up "the limint of time is finish" why?? and i couldint do it the thng when says "you need to go to any of yours folder properties and go to shear thsi file" i cant find it where can i finded all my computer is in polish so is any 1 who can help me ???


----------



## kruk913 (Nov 28, 2008)

can any 1 reply to me ??? n do any one knows any program what can copy ride the original CD or DVD whitch you buy it in the shop???


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What disk are you trying to copy?


----------



## kruk913 (Nov 28, 2008)

i dont know like am borow good game of mate and he want back but i want ot blay still so how can i copy the disk??? i know how to do it the normal 1 iligal but the original how to do it ???? 

can you reply to my comment 2 or 3 above?? plzzzzzzzz

thanks so much


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suggest you re-read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, we don't assist with illegal software copies here at TSF. :frown:


----------



## kruk913 (Nov 28, 2008)

mate am notsaying that that game is iligla!!!! thta game is total ligal or W.E you calling that but i want to make copy of thta CD or DVD but when am trying to do that is saying "sorry that CD or DVD have authoricity" or sout like that mate so to make coppy of that game i need special program but am asking where could i get that kind of program???????????????? plzzzzzzzzzz help


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

kruk913 said:


> mate am notsaying that that game is iligla!!!! thta game is total ligal or W.E you calling that but i want to make copy of thta CD or DVD but when am trying to do that is saying "sorry that CD or DVD have authoricity" or sout like that mate so to make coppy of that game i need special program but am asking where could i get that kind of program???????????????? plzzzzzzzzzz help





johnwill said:


> I suggest you re-read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, we don't assist with illegal software copies here at TSF. :frown:


look at the CD .. if it's an original then it says copying prohibited .. if its a copy then it's already illegal . .. and that means we cannot help you. check the rules you were referred to.


----------



## kruk913 (Nov 28, 2008)

yea i did and its says copying prohibited and its original can you hep me how to make copy of that?? plzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kruk913 (Nov 28, 2008)

????????


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

kruk913 said:


> yea i did and its says copying prohibited and its original can you hep me how to make copy of that?? plzzzzzzzzzzzz





> *TSF RULES - PART OF *
> *
> ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> ...


*† software pirating *INCLUDES MAKING ILLEGAL COPIES OF CD's that state specifically COPYING PROHIBITED



*We will also not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise.*



> *ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*
> 
> *Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests. *


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm going to close this thread. We've answered the question about illegal game copies enough times.


----------

